# Best Value on the Market for a Pen Box



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 14, 2016)

I want to share with you a pen box that is a fantastic value and offers logo printing at a fantastic price.

I did a video review.  Link to the item is in the description.  It's from a jewelry supply company called Gems on Display.

https://youtu.be/2OuMGVSr1qw


----------



## larryc (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks for this Dan. I have used display trays and cases from Gems on Display for years but did not know about the pen boxes.


----------



## southernclay (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks Dan, you're doing a good job on these vids.

One question, is the band a little longer/looser than the Exotics/Stan Cook one? I like that box but the band was just a bit tight. 

For the price, I have to say these are going to be tough to beat.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 14, 2016)

Are you getting a commission:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

I bring this up and not anything against the box or your video but those elastic bands can cause problems in finish especially if tight fitting. You may want to be aware of that. I use to use those carry cases that at one time were sold here that  had those elastic bands and over time there were wear marks in the finish of CA pens. This was quite some time ago so I do not have any of these pens left to show you but maybe something to think about. Maybe one can ship a small piece of felt or something to cushion the pen as it is held in. Did not see any problems with acrylic pens at that time. 

Not sure if anyone else has run into that problem. Just my opinion and food for thought.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 14, 2016)

southernclay said:


> Thanks Dan, you're doing a good job on these vids.
> 
> One question, is the band a little longer/looser than the Exotics/Stan Cook one? I like that box but the band was just a bit tight.
> 
> For the price, I have to say these are going to be tough to beat.





Good question.   I can't see definitely it could be a little looser but if so not much.    I'll see if I have an old one around to compare.    If not maybe someone else can pull one out and measure it and I'll pull one of the new ones out a measure it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 14, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Are you getting a commission:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I wish I would get a commission.  
Actually I was hesitating to share because I wanted to be able to get them again when I needed.  I had to wait awhile for them to get back in stock.  But eventually my selfishness subsided.  .   Plus it should take a little while to go trough 200.  

I've not had that problem with the bands myself on either the cases or the boxes.   I will keep an eye out for it though and certainly report back if there are any future issues.  

I do have one friend who had the problem with a different style case with the wider bands but his situation also involved the case left in a very hot car.  Not sure if that could have contributed...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 14, 2016)

Heat is always an enemy to any finish. There was also that problem with lacquer pens. Pen finishes can also be affected with materials such as leathers and the fumes. You will not see a problem if you just use them to send out your pens. because you do not store them in the boxes. Not many people will let you know if they kept the pen in the box after they bought from you so you do not get that feedback. You may want to try an experiment on your own. Take a pen that has a CA finish on it and store it in one of those boxes for a year or so and see what happens and check on it every once in awhile. You will have a controlled test then. The key is not have the band on the center ring, the metal will not indent. It is when it is around the blank itself. Those look very tight.  

This warning goes for anyone using a band like that in a carrier or a pen box. Again just my findings but there has been documents from threads in the past here. Take it for what you paid for the advice


----------



## shanecfi (Oct 14, 2016)

Dan,

Thanks for sharing all your tips.  Just watched your Youtube channel.  Well done and keep it up!


----------



## mecompco (Oct 14, 2016)

Yes, Dan, those boxes look nice. Ordered 100 of the Amsterdam ones last time, when those are gone, will switch and get my logo printed--classy! Oh, and I LOVE that there is space for a business card (and probably an ink cartridge and converter). That is the one failing of the Amsterdam boxes.

Regards,
Michael

PS I, too, am enjoying your vids.


----------



## gimpy (Oct 14, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Are you getting a commission:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> I bring this up and not anything against the box or your video but those elastic bands can cause problems in finish especially if tight fitting. You may want to be aware of that. I use to use those carry cases that at one time were sold here that  had those elastic bands and over time there were wear marks in the finish of CA pens. This was quite some time ago so I do not have any of these pens left to show you but maybe something to think about. Maybe one can ship a small piece of felt or something to cushion the pen as it is held in. Did not see any problems with acrylic pens at that time.
> 
> Not sure if anyone else has run into that problem. Just my opinion and food for thought.



You can always eliminate the band.....


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 14, 2016)

Not on that box sir unless you do not mind it rolling around then go for it.


----------



## He-Bar-Row (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.... and God bless you!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 14, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Not on that box sir unless you do not mind it rolling around then go for it.





If one was committed to something else, a ribbon could probably be used.  But you are right, if the electric was removed the pen would roll around.  

It's also possible to remove the insert completely and make some kind of bed for it to sit on out of fabric or something else.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 15, 2016)

Dan as soon as you start revamping the box and for any amount you might as well buy something more suitable. Maybe different if doing a few. I have not searched for boxes that are engraved so I can not compare. I will let others do that. The one that was mentioned for .50 is the one I use. I always include my card. I found people do not keep their pens in a box. I just use to ship and offer them to people at shows. But many times I use a felt bag or I also offer the highend boxes. 

These boxes are fine and I am not knocking them. I just pointed out my opinion from past experiences. If no one even reads what I wrote it does not matter to me. You did a nice job on the video and as I said you need to get a commission.  You can be a spokesperson for them. A new career is born.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 15, 2016)

Upon some more experimenting, I think these elastics are a little looser than the other boxes I've used.  Most pens don't seem to strain the elastics to the point of being really tight.   Time will tell...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob in SF (Oct 18, 2016)

Great, Dan - many thanks!

- Bob


----------



## larryc (Oct 19, 2016)

Dan
I ordered 20 of those boxes and received them today and I have to tell you I am not impressed. The box tops are (for me) very difficult to remove. I handed one to my wife to look at and she had the same problem. Maybe it's good design that the top stays on no matter what, but the difficulty in removing it seems to be a deal killer.
In the video it didn't look like you had that problem. Maybe it's the printing of the logo that makes the top easier to remover?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi Larry,

    Sorry you have a problem.   Have you ever used the similar ones from exotic blanks?   

They open fine for me - after reading your comment I went back and took a look at some here.    I realized I instinctively put a thumb tip on the front of the bottom (inside box) part and a couple finger tips on the other side.  With the other hand grabbing the top it pulls off pretty much effortlessly.   

Maybe I'm too used to opening these type of boxes from using the similar exotics ones as well.  

I really doubt the engraving makes any difference.  

Thanks for leaving that comment here though so others can be aware of it!  

Sorry if I unintentionally misled you...

I'd appreciate hearing what other people who have them think about it.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larryc (Oct 19, 2016)

I don't think you misled me - you gave a very good review and I was just pointing out my experience. I'll try some more practice and maybe I can find the secret.


----------



## Bob in SF (Oct 20, 2016)

Dan - I just created some artwork in Illustrator, sent it to them, and got a proof this AM (nice service):






They said I should receive them next week - so far, so good - thanks again - Bob


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 20, 2016)

Bob in SF said:


> Dan - I just created some artwork in Illustrator, sent it to them, and got a proof this AM (nice service):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Looks good Bob.  Is that silver or white?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob in SF (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks, Dan - it's silver.


----------

